# Milk element ?



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Hello, friendly vaping Llama again

Playing with an idea in my head and it's going to require a milk element and well id rather consult the experts

How does one get the milk element in recipes ?? I've noticed a lot of bav and vienna cream used in cereal and milkshake recipes, is this the best way to add the milkiness or for example tfa dairy milk be a more authentic method ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid (14/2/18)

For me, FA Meringue was a huge step in the right direction. Malted Milk just made things yeasty / off. Marshmallow will give you mouthfeel. A combination of profiles like slight sweetness (meringue), mouthfeel (marshmallow), creaminess (so many go here), and 'softness' (FA Cream Fresh (doesn't kill the other flavours like cereal / berry etc) is what I try and tick off. This is just what I find to work for me though..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

OOO Cream Milky Undertone, see @RichJB's review here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (14/2/18)

OOO Cream Milky Undertone is boss, it's OOO's signature flavour and deservedly so. If you want to go local, I was also impressed with ZAC Milk. For a complete rundown on all the milks, you could also try watching the recent Noted podcast on all the milk flavours. I must say, I didn't anticipate ID10-T rating FA Milk as the best of all, I've heard mixed reports about it. He rated Cream Milky second and OOO Whole Milk third. OOO miss the mark in many of their flavours but their dairies are spot on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

If both you ( @RichJB ) and @Andre mention it in sure it will be good.... actually just added it to my cart and will wait and see how it turns out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (14/2/18)

For a while, Cream Milky Undertone had the same status as Holy Vanilla: firstly because everybody was using it, and secondly because we couldn't get it here. Fortunately Richio answered our prayers on both counts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

